# Pigs on Concrete???



## nsa19

My Husband has this idea to pour a concrete pad and keep two pigs on it. His motives are to decrease mud and clean up easily. Im not sure if its a good idea. I have several reasons but what do you think??

We only have 1.5 acres, half is lightly wooded with  a small ravine, the rest is open with house, garage, garden, and small barn.  If we do get pigs they would be in the wooded area, and we dont want to have a huge mudd problem, any suggestions?? 

Thank you!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I've heard they're cleaner and less smelly when on cement but, I'm no pig expert. 



Oh and


----------



## EmAbTo48

I have found with our Yorkshire's that having a few different fenced in areas help a lot! we have 3 fenced pens that we rotate them in.  So it never gets to muddy and then they are moved to allow the grass to grow back! However, ours need the mudd because they are in the field with only a few trees for shade! You have to remember they need some type of thing to protect their skin from sunburn. But with ours they probably make about 1/4 of the pen (near there little pools) mud but the rest stays clean!

I don't like cement due to slipping. The pen we use for night time for them is in our barn which is cement but its covered with hay.


----------



## Cornish Heritage

Pigs really like mud & if they are outside it is an essential sunscreen for them. 

The only time pigs smell is when they are raised in too small an area. Pigs, despite what some folks think. are very clean animals. We have over 30 mature breeding pigs here on the farm & we *never* clean up poop! EVER! BUT that is because they have space to run & roam. Rarely will a pig poop in its bed. 

Liz


----------



## nrnmedic

i am thinking of doing the same thing. have you done it, and how is it working out?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*I don't currently have pigs but we did raise them when I was in FFA. They were all on concrete in small "stalls" maybe 10' x 20'. They stunk to high heavens and had to be scraped and hosed out every single day. There was a "drainage" system under the pig barn that was supposed to help drain away the poopy water but it was always getting clogged up making things worse. We had SEVERAL fields that weren't being used and every time I went there I couldn't help but want to take the piggies out of the concrete place and put them in the field so they could run around and be happy and clean. From everything I have ever seen they are MUCH cleaner out in pasture. JMHO.*


----------

